# Water pump problem



## HarleyHeritage (Apr 7, 2010)

The pump on our water system in our Cheyenne 632 make a slight pulsing noise as if trying to pump the water about every ten seconds or so when all the taps are turned off.
When using water it works OK.
We find we have to turn the pump off at the control panel and back on when we need to use it.
Anyone got any ideas what the problem is?


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I was informed that its a possible leak in the system, after we had similar noise.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Could also mean that the pressure swich needs adjusting

Peter


----------



## HarleyHeritage (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks I did think of this and we have looked and couldn't find anything obvious.


----------



## HarleyHeritage (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Peter
Can you tell me how i do this.


----------

